# Rat wheels - good or bad?



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

I posted a picture of my cage and my rat was running on a wheel. 3 of my rats love it and 3 don't touch it. They had said to remove it cause it was do something to my rats tails. So now I'm paranoid because I don't want to hurt my rats but if it's ok I'd like to leave it as they love it. 

It is a large silent spinner wheel. It seems more then big enough for them to run without curving their backs or spines. None of my girls have weird tails. (they aren't huge rats either)

Anyway, do I remove it or leave it? I want what is best for them


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Some rats get wheel tail because they can't hold their tail naturally and their tail will be permanently curved. If your rats show any sign of wheel tail I would remove the wheel but you can keep it in if that isn't happening. The wheel should be at least 12 inches.


----------



## Paleo (May 21, 2016)

If the wheel is big enough for straight backs I don't see much issue. It's nice to have rats that will self exercise.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am pro-wheel...these rats are often healthier and in better shape than rats that don't run on wheels.

Wheelie tail is when a rat runs often enough that they learn to hold it in a position that is most comfortable for running. Most of these rats straighten their tail normally once they are out of the wheel. Some more fanatical rats will carry their tail curled around wherever they are. 

I just let them run as long as the wheel is big enough a rat should be just fine


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I love wheels. My girls run all the time and have no tail issues.

The only real issue with wheels is if they are the wrong kind or too small.

You want a sold wheel base- no open bars as this could injur them if their foot slips during a run.
12" or larger
Don't put sandpaper down

The silent spinner, wodent wheel, comfort wheel are all ok


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I had a couple females that ran on the largest silent spinners all the time. They both ended up with tails that they kept curled over their back a lot of the time. I do not know if that was a habit they formed to keep their tail up during running or if it was a physical issue. I do know that only 2 out of my 8 were using the wheels, so I took them out and replaced them with more climbing things. 

For the price, I thought the silent spinner was pretty good quality.


----------

